# Entering Dubai



## Kittycat (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey 

I was hoping some one could help me. I'm looking to come to Dubai for 3 weeks and stay with friends. My boyfriend is also looking at coming over to from America, but i'm a bit concerned for the following reasons; he has a black stamp in his passport from a couple of months ago after being denied into the UK. Also he has a criminal record from about four years ago. 

Do you think that any of this will cause problems?
Any advice would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kittycat said:


> Hey
> 
> I was hoping some one could help me. I'm looking to come to Dubai for 3 weeks and stay with friends. My boyfriend is also looking at coming over to from America, but i'm a bit concerned for the following reasons; he has a black stamp in his passport from a couple of months ago after being denied into the UK. Also he has a criminal record from about four years ago.
> 
> ...


Hi. I am assuming that your boyfriend was denied entry to the UK because of his conviction in the US? There is the danger that this information (the US conviction) is shared with the UAE, but your boyfriend should check with the US Justice Dept to see if that is the case.


----------



## Kittycat (Dec 14, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi. I am assuming that your boyfriend was denied entry to the UK because of his conviction in the US? There is the danger that this information (the US conviction) is shared with the UAE, but your boyfriend should check with the US Justice Dept to see if that is the case.


Thank you for your reply x


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

He also may be denied residency based on his past criminal record in the US. He also may be further searched and interrogated.

Also I'm told that if one has been to Israel, they won't let them in this country, but that's just what I've heard.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> He also may be denied residency based on his past criminal record in the US. He also may be further searched and interrogated.
> 
> Also I'm told that if one has been to Israel, they won't let them in this country, but that's just what I've heard.



The official position from the UAE is that it does not matter if you have been to Israel, they confirm this on their embassy websites around the world. But of course, there may be other reasons they give if they were to refuse entry...


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

I went to israel and checked this out before i went. I got a second passport (you need letters from company etc). 

It does say that they have no problem if you have been but i wasnt taking any chance


----------

